# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Hi! , Help! and Adventure

## Travel4

Hi All, 
I hope everyone is fantastically well. 
2 firsts for me..... 1st ever post on a forum outside facebook (yes I'm a dinosaur) and 1st post on . Great to be here and hopefully I'll become a bit more internet chatty in the future. 

I have to admit - the impetus for this post is selfishly driven. 
I have a great opportunity but I'm currently in a spot of bother.... and I was wondering if anyone could help. 

I'm not sure if anyone has heard about www.theadventurists.com. Its a fantastic company that organises madcap adventures across the world. Myself and a friend signed up to do the 'Mototaxi Junket' .... 50 teams of 2 or 3 going 4000miles from Lima to Asuncion in a mototaxi in 2 weeks in October! -  taking in Cusco, Titicaca, Bolivia, Northern Argentina and Paraguay on the way. 

Sadly, my friend has had to drop out to concentrate his finances and time on an internet venture he has just started up. 

This has opened up a space on the trip. I'm writing to see if anyone might be intereted to take part in this or would know someone that might be. 


Thanks so much for any thoughts you have. 
Guy

----------


## viajevietnam

We are going to Oslo for a few days at the end of August - does anyone have any ideas of what we should see or do? We will be staying with some friends but would really like to hear of anyone else's ideas.

Thanks in advance

----------


## GFI

Well, adventure holidays make an excitement for all peoples especially when the place is awesome like Dubai where you can find plenty of different types of activities and I am sure once you visit then come back again.

----------


## riverrider

I also agree that adventure holidays are best for people of all ages. And, these days adventurous holidays are very popular among travelers to make their holidays memorable and special one.

----------


## pukaka

Its hard to come by experienced people in this particular topic,but you sound like you know what youre talking about! Thanks  temple run

----------


## Jullum

Hi All! We are going to Paris for a few weeks

----------

